# Craftsman Weedwacker model 358.791520



## Linfield (Mar 11, 2012)

Had to change both gas lines, cleaned out gas filter and also new gas primer bulb. Put fresh gas into tank, push primer bulb to fill and gas wont go into primer bulb. You can hear air going into tank but wont draw gas. Defective diapham?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.Are you sure you put the lines on correctly?If you can hear air going into the tank,it sounds like the lines are reversed.The line with the filter should go to the brass nipple on the body of the carb and the return line should go on the brass nipple on the primer bulb block.If you replaced the lines because they were rotted,you may find some debris blocking the fuel pump diaphragm under the primer block and the use of brake cleaner and gentle air pressure should clear it out.If the two little ears on the diaphragm are curled and not flat,that could also be your problem and require replacement.Here is a link to the Walbro service manual that might help you.

http://wem.walbro.com/distributors/servicemanuals/ServiceManual.pdf


----------

